# Help with ih 624



## Luke&I (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi!

Just got a ih 624 delivered. It couldnt start. The start motor doesnt turn much before dying.
I dont know anything about it. So need a little help.
The key switch is missing. There is only that little knob you pull to start it.
So guess that isnt needed. The rpm meter is also missing, sigh!
One thing I need to know before trying again is where the kill switch is located?
I called an ih case shop, but he didnt know anything about this old tractor. He just told me to try charging the battery which I am now.
I just find it odd that it started easely last night when they loaded it. Why would a battery go low over night.
The tractor was places with the front lifted about 30 degrees. Can that be the cause?
Btw the shop couldnt help me with a manual either.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like you have a grounding problem / short. Get yourself a cheap battery disconnect to see if that solves the battery issue. If so, then you can look for the short.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There are operators manuals for an IH 624 readily available on the internet. See also eBay item number:
330433669920


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

International Harvester 624 Tractor Technical Specifications


IH 624 Technical Specs: Engine Specifications, Power Take-Off and Transmission, Capacities, Wheels and Tire Sizes, Steering and Hydraulic System, Dimensions and Weight



tractorgearbox.com





This site will give you the specs for your tractor.


----------

